# applets mit FTP/MySQL



## Blackhole16 (5. Nov 2011)

ich wusste nicht genau wo dieses thema hinsoll, weil es sowohl um ftp als auch um mysql geht...

nun zu meinem problem: ich möchte gerne ein kleines onlinegame als applet schreiben, weiß aber nicht wie und wo ich die daten abspeichern soll. 

ich habs mit ftp versucht, musste dann jedoch feststellen, dass man ohne externe bibliothek nicht auf den server schreiben kann. deswegen meine 

*1. frage*: kann ich ohne externe bibo auf einen ftpserver schreiben?  und meine
*2. frage*: falls das nicht geht, müssen alle user des "spiels" auch diese bibliothek haben damit das spil geht?

danach hab ich mysql probiert, musste jedoch dort feststellen, dass man die mysql-treiber braucht-.-

*3. frage*: müssen alle user des "spiels" auch diesen treiber haben?

falls all das nicht geht

*4. frage*: was gibt es sonst noch für möglichkeiten daten über java applets global abzuspeichern, ohne dass der user irgendetwas herunterladen muss?

ich bitte um schnelle hilfe und freue mich über jede (sinvolle) antwort!

mfg
BH16


----------



## Atze (5. Nov 2011)

Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> ich habs mit ftp versucht, musste dann jedoch feststellen, dass man ohne externe bibliothek nicht auf den server schreiben kann. deswegen meine



das versteh ich nicht :/ was willst du auf den server schreiben? auf was für nen server? einen reinen ftp server oder einen webserver (http) mit webspace (auf den du per ftp zugriff hast)?


> *1. frage*: kann ich ohne externe bibo auf einen ftpserver schreiben?  und meine


das versteh ich genauso wenig :/ was willst du auf den ftp server schreiben?


> *2. frage*: falls das nicht geht, müssen alle user des "spiels" auch diese bibliothek haben damit das spil geht?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


nein, der appletcode muss nur auf dem webserver liegen, genau wie die treiber. der user braucht nur ein(e) jvm(-plugin für den browser). zur laufzeit lädt der browser deines users dann das applet


----------



## Blackhole16 (5. Nov 2011)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> das versteh ich nicht :/ was willst du auf den server schreiben? auf was für nen server? einen reinen ftp server oder einen webserver (http) mit webspace (auf den du per ftp zugriff hast)?



bplaced - Webspace & Webhosting // 2GB Freehost :: The place for your webspace, also einen webserver mit MySQL, PgSQL und FTP-Zugang



Atze hat gesagt.:


> das versteh ich genauso wenig :/ was willst du auf den ftp server schreiben?



man kann ja ganz einfach mit URL("ftp://userassword@host").openStream() einen fileinputstream bekommen, mit dem man die daten AUSLESEN kann. aber wie kann man jetzt in eine (z.B. *.txt) schreiben ohne externe bibliothek (hab gelesen dass es eine FTP-bibo gibt, womit das geht)



Atze hat gesagt.:


> nein, der appletcode muss nur auf dem webserver liegen, genau wie die treiber. der user braucht nur ein(e) jvm(-plugin für den browser). zur laufzeit lädt der browser deines users dann das applet



ich hab halt den webbrowser, stelle die applets aber auf einem blog (Java Applets by Blackhole16)


----------



## Atze (5. Nov 2011)

Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> bplaced - Webspace & Webhosting // 2GB Freehost :: The place for your webspace, also einen webserver mit MySQL, PgSQL und FTP-Zugang


ok, also nen webserver der http kann, dann benötigst du doch nur eine erreichbare website (html), in die das applet eingebettet ist.



> man kann ja ganz einfach mit URL("ftp://userassword@host").openStream() einen fileinputstream bekommen, mit dem man die daten AUSLESEN kann. aber wie kann man jetzt in eine (z.B. *.txt) schreiben ohne externe bibliothek (hab gelesen dass es eine FTP-bibo gibt, womit das geht)


mag sein dass es sowas gibt, habe ich bisher noch nicht gebraucht. aber ich frag mich immernoch (vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd  ):was willst du / sollen deine user denn da auf den ftp server schreiben?




> ich hab halt den webbrowser, stelle die applets aber auf einem blog (Java Applets by Blackhole16)



ich habs nu 2 mal probiert, aber irgendwas scheint auf deiner verlinkten seite oder mit meinem browser nicht ok zu sein. sie beendet sich immer mit einem javascript fehler und schmiert ab.


----------



## TheDarkRose (5. Nov 2011)

Viel Spaß, wenn du gehackt wirst. Alles was auf dem Client läuft, darf maximal per Webservice mit dem Server kommunzieren. Alles andere ist Tabu, vorallem direkter Zugriff auf Datenbanken, FTP, etc. wo auch noch die Zugangsdaten im Client hinterlegt sind. Und wenn die Kommunikation auch noch unverschlüsselt ist, dann Prost und Mahlzeit, gebe ich dir eine Woche bevor alles gehackt wird.


----------



## Blackhole16 (5. Nov 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Viel Spaß, wenn du gehackt wirst. Alles was auf dem Client läuft, darf maximal per Webservice mit dem Server kommunzieren. Alles andere ist Tabu, vorallem direkter Zugriff auf Datenbanken, FTP, etc. wo auch noch die Zugangsdaten im Client hinterlegt sind. Und wenn die Kommunikation auch noch unverschlüsselt ist, dann Prost und Mahlzeit, gebe ich dir eine Woche bevor alles gehackt wird.



OMG, was sollen die denn hacken  =???

außerdem ist bplaced da, um daten auszutauschen, d.h. dass jeder alles, was auf dem server liegt anschauen darf. nur die, die benutzername und passwort kennen können die daten löschen/bearbeiten, was also soll gehackt werden?!?-.-






Atze hat gesagt.:


> ok, also nen webserver der http kann, dann benötigst du doch nur eine erreichbare website (html), in die das applet eingebettet ist.



dafür hab ich ja den blog 



> mag sein dass es sowas gibt, habe ich bisher noch nicht gebraucht. aber ich frag mich immernoch (vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd  ):was willst du / sollen deine user denn da auf den ftp server schreiben?



ich hab ein "spiel", wo jeder einen charachter hat. und auf dem webserver sollen dann halt die daten (level, leben, schaden, etc...)



> ich habs nu 2 mal probiert, aber irgendwas scheint auf deiner verlinkten seite oder mit meinem browser nicht ok zu sein. sie beendet sich immer mit einem javascript fehler und schmiert ab.



also bei mir klappts über 2 pcs (beim 3. ist java net drauf ;(  ) mit jeweils 2 verschieden browsern

mfg
BH16


----------



## Empire Phoenix (5. Nov 2011)

> nur die, die benutzername und passwort kennen können die daten löschen/bearbeiten, was also soll gehackt werden?!?-.-



naja zb können böse menschen da raubkopien unter anderen logindaten hochladen, und dann nichtmal dafür belagt werden.

Mach mindestens zum hochladen nen php scripte

upload script
->  per post username, passwort, daten übergeben, das php script speichert dass dann, bzw nen löschbefelh und den Dateinamen gesendet bekommt.

download kann ja durchaus über nen ftp account der NUR!!!! leserechte hat gemacht werden.

Wenn der upload nun noch per https und ssl certifikat (dafür reicht auch ein selbstgeneriertes) geschützt wird, sieht die welt schon viel besser aus.



> ich hab ein "spiel", wo jeder einen charachter hat. und auf dem webserver sollen dann halt die daten (level, leben, schaden, etc...)



Im applet gibt es nen methode wie du daten direkt auf den Client speichern kannst, wäre das nicht sinnvoller?

Applet und Dateien speichern @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum & Hilfe


----------



## Atze (5. Nov 2011)

Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> ich hab ein "spiel", wo jeder einen charachter hat. und auf dem webserver sollen dann halt die daten (level, leben, schaden, etc...)


dafür gibt es ja die datenbank  ich würde das nicht über textdateien lösen


----------



## Blackhole16 (6. Nov 2011)

Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:


> naja zb können böse menschen da raubkopien unter anderen logindaten hochladen, und dann nichtmal dafür belagt werden.



aber wer buitteschön interessiert sich den für ausgerechnet MEINEN server?!? es gibt millionen (ok, vllt ein bisschen übertrieben  ) webserver und meinen kennt eh kein schwein. also darüber mach ich mir überhauptkeine gedanken 



> Mach mindestens zum hochladen nen php scripte



wie? was?  
ich hab überhaupt keine ahnung von irgendetwas, ich bin kompletter ANFÄNGER ;(
ich bin erst 15 und bringe mir (weils mir iwie spaß macht) neben der schule (und das ist echte ne menge, ne ganztagsschule, danach jeden tag noch irgendetwas (z.B. sport) und dann noch hausaufgaben, hab also echt nicht viel zeit) noch das java-programmieren bei. ich hab halt das tutorial Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java gemacht und hab danach begonnen, das wissen anzuwenden. dann bin ich weiter gegangen und hab halt immer, wenns ein problem gab, mir die lösung gesucht und mein wissen leicht erweitert.

kurt und knapp also: ICH HAB ÜBERHAUPT KEINE AHNUNG und bitte deshalb, mir die vorschläge auch für dummies (wie mich  ) erkennbar zu schreiben



> Wenn der upload nun noch per https und ssl certifikat (dafür reicht auch ein selbstgeneriertes) geschützt wird, sieht die welt schon viel besser aus.



wie gesagt, kann ich damit GAR NIX anfangen ;(



> Im applet gibt es nen methode wie du daten direkt auf den Client speichern kannst, wäre das nicht sinnvoller?
> 
> Applet und Dateien speichern @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum & Hilfe



ist es schlimm wenn ich jetzt sage, dass ich von alldem im link nix verstanden hab !?!

ich hab zwar mitbegkommen, dass das iwie mit Sockets gehen soll, hab aber kein (deutsches) tutorial für dummies gefunden...




Atze hat gesagt.:


> dafür gibt es ja die datenbank  ich würde das nicht über textdateien lösen



wäre auch eine idee, wobei dann wieder meine 



Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> *3. frage*: müssen alle user des "spiels" auch diesen treiber haben?



kommt 

ich bitte nicht so doll vom thema abzuschweifen (hacken etc, is mir recht egal  )

wie also kann ich jetzt vom applets auf den ftp-server SCHREIBEN bzw. auf die datenbank (MySQL oder auch PgSQL) zugreifen?

mfg
BH16

PS: danke übrigens für all diese schnellen antworten


----------



## TheDarkRose (6. Nov 2011)

Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> aber wer buitteschön interessiert sich den für ausgerechnet MEINEN server?!? es gibt millionen (ok, vllt ein bisschen übertrieben  ) webserver und meinen kennt eh kein schwein. also darüber mach ich mir überhauptkeine gedanken



ooooh, da gibt es zur genüge schon vorhanden gekapperten servern, die das ganze netz abraiden um neue Opfer wie dich zu finden ^^




Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> ich bitte nicht so doll vom thema abzuschweifen (hacken etc, is mir recht egal  )



Sollte dir nicht egal sein, da du in solchen Fällen haftbar gemacht werden kannst.



Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> wie also kann ich jetzt vom applets auf den ftp-server SCHREIBEN bzw. auf die datenbank (MySQL oder auch PgSQL) zugreifen?



Das macht man nicht. Vorallem kannst du sowieso bei den meisten Anbietern generell nicht von außen auf die Datenbanken zugreifen. Die Hoster wissen auch warum.

Entweder du realisiert dein Vorhaben ganz in PHP oder schreibst nen Webservice in PHP, auf den das Applet mit den Logindaten des Spielers zugreift und dies führt dann die Sachen aus. Applet ist eigentlich immer die schlechteste Lösung wenn es um solche Sachen geht


----------



## Atze (6. Nov 2011)

Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> *3. frage*: müssen alle user des "spiels" auch diesen treiber haben?



nein, in keinem falle. wie schon gesagt wurde, du musst dann eh den weg über php gehen, falls du keinen java-fähigen webserver hast. und php kommuniziert dann für deine user mit der datenbank, gibt dann nur die ergebnisse an dein applet per http weiter.


----------



## Blackhole16 (6. Nov 2011)

ich hab überhauptkeine ahnung von php ;(;(;(

bitte, momentan ist es mir WURSCHT, wie unsicher das ist. könnt ihr mir nicht einfach sagen ob und WIE es mit java geht?

ich hab nur diese eine frage gestellt (naja, auf 4 fragen verteilt) und möchte doch nur eine antwort-.-

ich hab keine ahnung, wie man bei blogspot sachen integriert...

mfg 
BH16


----------



## TheDarkRose (6. Nov 2011)

Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> ich hab überhauptkeine ahnung von php ;(;(;(


Dann lern doch PHP :rtfm: Mit Applets kommst sowieso in solchen Sachen kaum weiter. Sry, aber Applets eignen sich IMHO für kleine Spielereien.


----------



## Blackhole16 (6. Nov 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Dann lern doch PHP :rtfm: Mit Applets kommst sowieso in solchen Sachen kaum weiter. Sry, aber Applets eignen sich IMHO für kleine Spielereien.



super hilfe hier im JAVA forum, da wird man doch glatt zu php umgeleitet.

wie gesagt: ich bin anfänger in der programmierung und habe eine einsteigerprog.sprache gesucht. mir wurde gesagt, dass java dafür gut geeignet ist, da es eine sehr gute struktur hat.

wenn du dann anderer meinung bist und sagst, dass sich php für einsteiger eignet, dann bitte gib mir ein entsprechendes tutorial (für dummies) und sag mir, wo ich KOSTENLOS einen php-fähigen server herbekomme und wie man php überhaupt auf webseiten anzeigt oder wie das läuft (wie gesagt, ich hab KEINE ahnung)

BH16

PS: hab java gelernt, weil ich eigendlich mal android apps schreiben wollte...


----------



## TheDarkRose (6. Nov 2011)

Tante Google: PHP Tutorial

bplaced kann PHP


----------



## Blackhole16 (6. Nov 2011)

ALTER ICH HAB DOCH NUR EINE EINZIGE FRAGE GESTELLT

kann man irgendwie mit java mit einem server kommunizieren?!?

BH16


----------



## TheDarkRose (6. Nov 2011)

The secure way: Webservices am Server.

Und nicht unfreundlich werden jung.


----------



## irgendjemand (6. Nov 2011)

*grins*

Es ist dir also wurscht wie unsicher das ist ? Hmm .. dann würde ich deine gesamten 2GB erstmal schön für ne raid-Plattform nutzen ... deine Datenbank zumüllen ... und den Webserver extrem auslasten ... und DU würdest für alle Schäden haftbar gemacht werden ... TOLLES ANGEBOT ... is gekauft.

Nein mal im Ernst : ich hab auch mal so jung angefangen wie du ... und auch schon zu meiner Zeit war das Netz mit solch bösartigen Dingen überflutet ... aber wenn man als Hoster/Programmierer den Kardinalfehler schlechthin macht und einem Wildfremden *meinet wegen auch Bot* seine Login-Daten so offensichtlich in die Hände wirft ... dann muss man sicher über Geldstrafen und Klagen nicht wundern.

Kurzum : NUR mit nem Applet wird das ganze sehr schwer und deutlich zu unsicher.
Mal davon abgesehen das du bei jedem GUTEN Hoster in der DB die Beschränkung auf LOCALHOST hast *eben damit man sich NICHT ! von außen mit der DB verbinden kann* und auch nicht die Möglichkeit haben wirst eigene Software auszuführen *z.B. einen Java-Server* bleibt dir für sowas keine andere Wahl als eine Server-Sprache wie eben PHP , JSP ... oder ganz krass : ASP zu verwenden ... welche sicherstellt das der User nur zu genau den Daten zugang bekommt und auch nur genau die Manipulationen durchführen KANN zu denen er auch berechtigt ist.

Was FTP angeht : joar ... gib deinen FTP-Account mal ruhig weiter ... aber ich ich oben bereits angemerkt habe wird es nicht all zu lange dauern bis sich jemand Zugang dazu verschafft , deine Daten löscht oder sogar gegen dich missbraucht ... und dann mit Schadsoftare weitermacht ... ohne das er jemals dafür belangt wird.

Natürlich könnte man jetzt argumentieren das dieser Zugriff geloggt wird und der "Täter" durch seine IP zurückverfolgbar ist ... aber denkst du wirklich das jemand so dumm wäre ? Selbst ich würde über ne ganze Reihe von Proxies , Bot-Netzen und VPN-Tunneln gehen ... und selbst dann wäre ich mir nicht sicher ob meine Verbindung nicht doch irgendwo geloggt wird.

Wenn du wirklich aus deinem Applet herraus irgendwelche Stats auf dem Server speichern willst ... dann zieh dir die Apache HTTP-Commons *wenn du nicht alles RAW programmieren willst* ... bau dir ein PHP-Script was nur das ermöglicht was auch wirklich möglich sein soll ... und bau dir dann ein HTTP-Request zusammen.

Und das alles würdest du auch alleine hinbekommen wenn du mal GooGLe fragen würdest ... wenn dir das ganze ja ach so viel Spass macht ... dann will ich mal sehen wie du noch lachst wenn es dir an den Kragen geht ... *und damit meine ich jetzt juristisch ... wobei du über 14 bist und damit deine Eltern nur noch eine Teil-Schuld tragen*.


----------



## Blackhole16 (6. Nov 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> The secure way: Webservices am Server.



d.h.?!?



> Und nicht unfreundlich werden jung.



sry, aba heut hat sich die GANZE WELT gegen mich gerichtet-.-






irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> Nein mal im Ernst : ich hab auch mal so jung angefangen wie du ... und auch schon zu meiner Zeit war das Netz mit solch bösartigen Dingen überflutet ... aber wenn man als Hoster/Programmierer den Kardinalfehler schlechthin macht und einem Wildfremden *meinet wegen auch Bot* seine Login-Daten so offensichtlich in die Hände wirft ... dann muss man sicher über Geldstrafen und Klagen nicht wundern.



wie werf ich dem denn die logindaten in die hand?!? die sind compiliert unlesbar als class abgespeichert?!?



> Kurzum : NUR mit nem Applet wird das ganze sehr schwer und deutlich zu unsicher.
> Mal davon abgesehen das du bei jedem GUTEN Hoster in der DB die Beschränkung auf LOCALHOST hast *eben damit man sich NICHT ! von außen mit der DB verbinden kann* und auch nicht die Möglichkeit haben wirst eigene Software auszuführen *z.B. einen Java-Server* bleibt dir für sowas keine andere Wahl als eine Server-Sprache wie eben PHP , JSP ... oder ganz krass : ASP zu verwenden ... welche sicherstellt das der User nur zu genau den Daten zugang bekommt und auch nur genau die Manipulationen durchführen KANN zu denen er auch berechtigt ist.



d.h. ich soll mir als anfäönger sofort 2/3 verschiedene programmiersprachen aneignen?!?
sorry, aber ich hab nur am we zeit um zu programmieren und dann gleich ne neue progsprache aneignen?!?

irgendwie MUSS das jawohl mit java gehen oder nicht?!?

und was bring bitte eine globale datenbank im web, wenn die keiner lesen/bearbeiten kann?!?



> Natürlich könnte man jetzt argumentieren das dieser Zugriff geloggt wird und der "Täter" durch seine IP zurückverfolgbar ist ... aber denkst du wirklich das jemand so dumm wäre ? Selbst ich würde über ne ganze Reihe von Proxies , Bot-Netzen und VPN-Tunneln gehen ... und selbst dann wäre ich mir nicht sicher ob meine Verbindung nicht doch irgendwo geloggt wird.



warst du mal hacker oder bist es noch ))



> Wenn du wirklich aus deinem Applet herraus irgendwelche Stats auf dem Server speichern willst ... dann zieh dir die Apache HTTP-Commons *wenn du nicht alles RAW programmieren willst* ... bau dir ein PHP-Script was nur das ermöglicht was auch wirklich möglich sein soll ... und bau dir dann ein HTTP-Request zusammen.



och leute, ich versteh einfach kein wort 
ich ahbdoch ÜBERHAUFTKEINE ahnung...

ich hab eine so einfache frage geschrieben, extra hier in nem profiforum (hoffe ich doch....) um schnell eine EINDEUTIGE antwort zu bekommen. und was ist?!? 20 antworten drumherumgeshcwafelt-.-

ich glaub ich geh mal in ein anderes forum in der hoffnung, dass mir da geholfen werden kann.

es ist ja schön und gut wenn ihr mich auf sowas aufmerksam macht. aber wieso könnt ihr nicht einfach meine frage beantworten ich muss gleich ;(;(;(;(;(;(;(

BH16


----------



## TheDarkRose (6. Nov 2011)

Verdammte s*****e, heul nicht so herum. Ich hab es dir schon gesagt, Webservices. Aber für den Anfang greifst du mit den allen sowieso viel zu hoch. Und jetzt komm mir wieder nicht damit, du verstehst nicht was ich meine, mit 15 und wenn du programmieren lernen willst solltest du gefälligst Eigeninitiative in die Hand nehmen und die Suchmaschine deiner Wahl verwenden. Denn vorkauen wird dir keiner was, außer eben die Tutorials die dazu gemacht wurden, und die zu haufenweiß im Netz herumschwirren.

Achja, Java ist die Sprache die sich am leichtesten Decompilieren lässt, und das ohne Probleme, da der javac nur Bytecode erstellt, der erst zur Laufzeit in Maschinencode übersetzt wird. D.h. jedes Scriptkiddie kann mit Leichtigkeit dein Applet dekompilieren und schwups ist dein Webspace gekappert.
Und wenn die Verbindung unverschlüsselt ist, ist es sowieso s*****egal, in welcher Sprache programmiert wurde, denn dann braucht man nur den Traffic mitschneiden und schon hat man auch die Zugangsdaten.

Datenbanken werden üblicherweise dazu verwendet um sie in den entsprechenden Webapplikationen zu verwenden, dadurch sind sie auch nur per localhost auf dem entsprechenden Server zu erreichen. Alles andere wären zu große Sicherheitslücken. Du solltest dich lieber zuerst mit Client-Server Architekturen im Allgemeinen beschäftigen, bevor du dich an solche Programmieraufgaben wagst. Vorallem als Anfang.

Warum beschäftigst du dich nicht zuerst mal mit reinen Desktopprogrammen? Oder eben reinen Webprogrammen die am Server ausgeführt werden, wie eben mit PHP, das ist in diesem Bereich sozusagen die Einstiegsdroge in Webbereich und es ist an allen Ecken kostenloser PHP-Webspace zu erhalten.

Und jetzt komm ja nicht wieder mit der Ausrede du hättest keine Zeit dazu. Ich selbst habe auch als junger Jugendlicher zum programmieren angefangen und wenn es einen interessiert dann nimmt man sich die Zeit dazu die nötigen Infos aus dem Netz in sein Hirn zu saugen. Sollte dir das zu viel Arbeit sein, hast du dir definitiv das falsche Hobby ausgesucht. Denn auch die meisten hier sind keine beruflichen Programmierer, sondern machen das auch in ihrer Freizeit, müssen aber nebenbei noch Geld verdienen und viele haben sicher auch noch eine Familie. Und wir haben definitiv weniger Freizeit als du mit deinen niedlichen 15.

P.S.: Entweder ist deine Shifttaste kaputt oder sie fühlt sich sehr einsam. Korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung, und Rechtschreibung, kurz Schriftbild trägt wesentlich zu einer besseren Lesbarkeit bei.


----------



## irgendjemand (6. Nov 2011)

Capt. CAPS und seine SHIFT-Crew ... ein Hoch auf Regen-Wetter ... =D

@TO
Um mal deinen Post etwas auseinander zu nehmen :

-Webservices
Deine Antwort drauf : "und das heißt ?" ... Wie wäre es wenn du das mal GooGLe anstatt uns fragst ? So ein bisschen Eigeninitiative sollte man wirklich haben.

-Höflichkeit
Es war lediglich gemeint das du dich über unsere Antworten welche dich unter anderem auf Suchmachinen mit entsprechenden Stichworten verweisen nicht so abfällig aufregen sollst weil du scheinbar erwartest hier direkte Antworten zu bekommen.

-Sicherheit des compileten ByteCodes
Mal davon abgesehen das Strings überhaupt nicht compiled werden sondern selbst im Class-File plain lesbar sind kann man diese mit einem Debugger auch während der Runtime aus dem RAM lesen *falls String-encryption / obfuscating angewendet wurde* oder bei nicht verschlüsselter Verbindung spätestens beim Login *je nach Protokoll aus dem TCP-Paket entnehmbar*. Und wenn man das beachtet ... dann wirfst du jedem potentiellen Angreifer deine Login-Daten wirklich in die Hände mit gleich 3 Angriffsmöglichkeiten. Sorry ... aber "security-through-obscurity" kannst du bei Java schlicht vergessen ... *geschweige denn das du weist was damit überhaupt gemeint ist*.

-Vorhaben nur mit Java umsetzbar
Wer hat denn behauptet dass das was du hast nicht 100% mit Java umsetzbar ist ? Nur wirst du dafür dann einen haufen Kohle locker machen müssen um zumindest einen vServer zu mieten auf dem du eigene Software laufen lassen kannst. Wobei das hier wohl in deinem Fall ein viel größeres Sicherheitsrisiko wäre als wenn sich jemand dazu entschließt deine Software auf seinem Server laufen zu lassen.
Nur mit 15 ist man halt in seinen Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt ... und muss sich größtenteils mit FREE-Angeboten begnügen. Es gibt zwar Provider die es auch 16 jährien gestatten die Dienste zu nutzen ... nur kenne ich keinen. Bei den meisten musst du aber mindestens 18 sein um die Verträge rechtmäßig abschließen zu dürfen.
Auch dürfte die Finanzierung für dich schwierig werden. Klar ... es gibt vServer schon ab 10€/Monat ... und dürften für deine Zwecke ausreichen ... aber wenn du jemanden da so einfach einbrechen lässt ... dann dürfte dich das richtig teuer zu stehen kommen.
Da du ja nun auf FREE-Angebote angewiesen bist bleiben dir nur sehr wenige Möglichkeiten um sowas umzusetzen. Und die verbreitesten sind nunmal PHP und JSP. ASP zwar auch ... aber als FREE glaub ich sehr selten da Lizenzkosten an MS anfallen.
Und wie erwähnt ist PHP die Einstiegsdroge wenns um WebEnticklung geht ... dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Wenn du Java lernen willst ... dann fang erstmal mit etwas an wofür du den ganzen Web-Kram nicht brauchst ...

-globale DB im Web mit Zugang
Hmm ... an sich ist der Gedanke ja nicht mal verkehrt. Nur ist das so einfach zu unsicher einfach eine Verbindung zum DB-Server aufbauen , sich einloggn und dann damit zu arbeiten.
Klar gibt es solche Angeboten ... aber hier wird dann mindestens eine TLS-Verbindung verwendet. Auch werden sehr häufig zur weiteren Absicherung Client-Zertifikate verlangt ... also das sich der Client gegenüber dem Server gültig ausweisen muss. Damit bringt es einem Angreifer nichts wenn er die Login-Daten hat ... da ihm das Zertifikat fehlt.
Ich denke eher weniger das es sowas als FREE-Angebot gibt ... da alleine die Zertifikate kosten ... *ja ... in ner Entwicklerumgebung nutz man self-CA ... aber als Angebot wird da sicher schon ne große CA wie VeriSign oder Thwate am Ende sitzen*.
Es wäre einfach zu unsicher übers Web eine relativ schwach bis gar nicht geschützte Verbindung aufzubauen.

-Hacker ?!
Ähm ... das eher weniger ... aber da ich mich im gegensatz zu dir mit dem Thema Sicherheit sehr stark befasse um eben solche Lücken zu schließen weis ich wo die Angriffsflächen sind und wie Cracker (!) ihre Spuren verwischen.
Hacker hingegen sind bezahlte Sicherheits-Profis die im Auftrag einer Firma und mit deren Einwilligung das Netz auf Sicherheit prüfen. Das was die , die keine Ahnung haben , mit dem Wort Hacker in verbindung bringen wird in Wirklichkeit Cracker bezeichnet. Auch dazu liefert GooGLe eine Menge Infos.

-Verständnis
Das du wenig verstehst von dem was wir dir hier vorkauen ... das ist uns allen mitlerweile bewusst. Jedoch sind unsere Antworten und Gegenfragen durchaus berechtigt wie man ja sieht. In wie weit wir deine Fragen beantwortet haben : so wie du es vorhast ist es zu unsicher. Lass es ! Mach es anderst !
Unser Gegenfragen zielten dann auf unsere Lösungsvorschläge und deine Reaktionen daruaf ab ...
Wie auch bereits hier genannt : wir werden dir hier nichts vorkauen ... höchstens zu konkreten Fragen / Problemen konkrete Antworten geben ... und das haben wir in deinem Fall bereits getan.

-Fazit
Wenn du das was du vorhast wirklich halbwegs sicher umsetzen willst sehe ich spontan zwei Möglichkeiten :

1) Du suchst dir einen Provider bei dem du deine Software auf dem Server ausführen kannst und baust dir eine entsprechende Server-Client-Architektur. Was das Thema Sicherheit angeht : RSA/AES oder SSL/TLS ... -> GooGLe
2) Du lernst eine WebSprache *Empfehlung : PHP oder JSP* und baust damit einen WebService. Diesen sprichst du dann mit HTTP an *ggf HTTPS falls möglich* und dieser erledigt dann die Arbeit dierekt auf dem WebServer. Dabei musst du natürlich darauf achten das hier jemand unberechtigt Zugang zu diesem WebService erhält *z.B. .htaccess / Sessions*.

Ansonsten wird das ganze zu unsicher und darfst bald mit Angriffen gegen dein System rechnen.


----------



## Atze (7. Nov 2011)

Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> irgendwie MUSS das jawohl mit java gehen oder nicht?!?



klar ginge das mit java, aber dafür wäre dann noch ein java-fähiger server nötig. und die gibt es im gegensatz zu php-webserver nicht kostenlos.

mit java + php würdest du alles kostenlos und vergleichsweise einfach hinbekommen.


----------



## Blackhole16 (7. Nov 2011)

joa ok... muss ich dann halt einsehen...
also solche webanwendungen noch nicht...

schade eigendlich. dann muss es halt als desktopanwendung lassen...


----------

